# 6.5 Grendel shelf ammo?



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Looking for a good round for the 6.5 for deer and pigs, don't need top shelf stuff. Shot a few Hornady 123gr. SST and will use them for now, do NOT want a balistic tip bullet and that is what I think these are. I've always shot Core Lokts with good results (dead deer). This is my granddaughters gun so not looking for long range ammo.


----------



## 22Conch (Feb 28, 2009)

Federal Fusion if you can find them


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Everything I have shot, from rabbit on up to Axis, has dropped right where I shot it with the SST. I'm not a fan of ballistic tips either, previous experience with different calibers, but it works very well in the Grendal.
There is a wealth of info here, http://www.65grendel.com/forum/, if you haven't already been there.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I agree, if you have 123 SST you most likely have the best factory ammo made for the Grendel. 

I never could find any when I built mine so I used 123 match for the break-in and for brass. The wife shot her gobbler with it last spring. 

Hand loaded ammo the go to bullet is the Gold Dot or the SST. I shoot the 120 Gold Dot in my 18 G and the 123 SST in my 20" G.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, will shoot the SSTs for now, just need to get a better trigger, thinking of the LaRue 90$ drop in


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Giesselle trigger is outstanding in both of my Alexander Arms Grendels. I have the single stage in the Hunter and the teo stage in the GSR. The Hornady 123 SST are top performers in both. Wife killed two hogs with one shot at over 300 yards with her Hunter. I have shot pigs out to 600 with my GSR.

Searching for better performance is expensive and splitting hairs....stock up on the Hornady and forget abour it. Just shoot and enjoy.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought a larue suurg in 6.5. Canâ€™t wait to get it out to the range. 

Hopefully yâ€™all luck with the sst works out for me.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have been using the eld 123 grain match bullets and have had great results on deer.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

2Ws said:


> Thanks guys, will shoot the SSTs for now, just need to get a better trigger, thinking of the LaRue 90$ drop in


Velocity drop in triggers are what I use. I really like them and have 3. Compared to an Elftman, Timney, Geissle(or however its spelt) and TriggerTech, we prefer the Velocity and they are also cheaper. Also like my Rock River national match 2 stage.

Not sure of the stigma surrounding ballistic tip bullets. I have never had an issue with them, and have great performance on deer and pigs alike. The 6.5 Grendels 2600ish FPS muzzle velocity doesn't tend to cause bullets to blow up on impact at short ranges, and they are a solid performing bullet. I've heard of them blowing up, but its not limited to ballistic tip pills. If you are pushing 3000fps+ at the muzzle and shoot a deer at 50 yards, there is a good chance that many bullets may blow up on impact and not give the penetration you are used to seeing.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have a Giessele and a CMC trigger currently. I rate both fairly equal with maybe a slight edge to CMC. I was going to recommend the CMC based off the price I paid for it just last year. It was 1/2 the price of the Geissele but I just looked at Primarys website and that is no longer the case. I did not see Velocity triggers that Chase mentioned on their website but I don't doubt their quality if he is using them.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Larue triggers are backordered...2-3 weeks, so will check the Velocity drop ins. Blowing up on impact is the reason for me being leary of the ballistic tips but will be what she shoots out of it. Thanks guys for the help.....WW


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

2Ws said:


> Larue triggers are backordered...2-3 weeks, so will check the Velocity drop ins. Blowing up on impact is the reason for me being leary of the ballistic tips but will be what she shoots out of it. Thanks guys for the help.....WW


And i know it happens. Another buddy of mine here in Georgia shoots the 150gr Nosler Ballistic tips out of his 30-06. They are handloads we worked up and they scoot along quite nicely.

He has had one that didnâ€™t penetrate much and blew up on impact, shot was around 50yds. Deer didnâ€™t take a step, but that doesnâ€™t change the fact that it blew up.

Also, seeing as Grendel ammo is somewhat limited on choices and even more limited on what you can find in stock itâ€™s a great reason to get into the fun hobby of reloading. May be something to solve your ammo choice issue, but also allow you to custom trailer ammunition for your other rifles to fit your needs. Itâ€™s always a great day when you see the loads you work up print a little group down range.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

^^^yep will be working on reloading next


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

been loading 100 grain soft points with 29 grains 8208 xbr. 2850 fps out of howa mini action. been pleased with it.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I will go bald pulling my hair out over the "ballistic tips blowing up" comments!

I've hunted with them since Nosler first came out with the yellow tipped 130gr 270 BT. 140gr in 7mm RM and 7mm RUM. From ranges of point blank to 500 yards and never had one not penitrate!

UP close there will be a huge loss of meat, but lack penitration? Never!

This is the exit wound at a little under 100yds, 140gr Nosler BT 7mm RUM 3200FPS!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

But of course you will never have to worry about that much destruction in a Grendel...it's a sweet little cartridge with out a doubt. The BT's are a natural for the Grendel's!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Captn C said:


> This is the exit wound at a little under 100yds, 140gr Nosler BT 7mm RUM 3200FPS!


Now thatâ€™s scooting along!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I loaded some 7mm-08 With the nosler 120 grain ballistic tip so called hunting round. Shot a coyote head on in the chest no exit and could hardly find the entry. Same with deer. Shot one at 75 yards in boiler room, no exit and could not fine entry until skinning him out. No blood no nothing but did find the deer at about 70 yards. Really shot well at range, excellent accuracy but for me, no more for hunting. Now 139 grain Hornady S. P.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

As far as hunting performance with regards to ballistic tips most any other bullet is a better choice for hunting. That is a fact. Im sure folks have had good results shooting them on game but the FACT is that any other bullet is a better option under all conditions.

If you can find one African PH (professional hunter) or any established hunting guide that recomends as a first choice to bring ballistic tips....as in go to the shelf and avoid all the core lokts and avoid the partitions amd avoid the interlocks and even avoid the SST because they prefer ballistic tips and i will take it back.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

> But of course you will never have to worry about that much destruction in a Grendel...it's a sweet little cartridge with out a doubt. The BT's are a natural for the Grendel's!


I agree with Captn C's post. The Grendel's velocity is perfect for ballistic tip bullets.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I recently shot a standing broadside doe behind the shoulder at 30 yds from a steady rest in a stand with an Alexander Arms 16" Grendel using Hornady 123 gr SST factory ammo. She jumped up in the air then immediately ran in the brush. I gave her a few minutes then found a few drops of blood where she was standing then another drop about 20 yds later and lastly a few yards later some blood smeared on a tree she passed. Three of us looked for more blood trail for hours and I walked the woods again the next morning finding nothing. This is the first deer I've ever lost and it made me sick. The Grendel Forum reveals it is not uncommon for that caliber not to exit and fail to leave a blood trail. Right now I don't think I'll hunt deer with that rifle again.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats more a function of SST bullets. Have had the same no blood trail / hardly any blood trail with SST on deer out of a .270 and same out of a 7mm-08. Havent lost any deer as we certainly found them but not much if any blood.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

shot 2 spikes this year with mine. 0ne in the neck, drop in its tracks. one in the chest. went a little far back. little blood trail . found it 50 yard away. buddy shot a spike with 6.5 cm bled like a stuck pig , ran a 125 yards stop bleeding and disappeared, you never know.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

yeah tec, losing a deer is never fun. Lost my first deer last year using a cross bow. followed blood trail for hundreds of yards and ended up pushing the deer. lost the trail in an open field where i assume he was hauling ***** and never found him. 

I killed my first deer with the grendel this year. ~70-80 yd shot through the lungs and heart with a 16" AA and 123gr SST. Solid exit with a good blood trail. Deer ran ~60 yds. 

PM me if you want rid of the grendel.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

mlw85547 said:


> PM me if you want rid of the grendel.


NOPE!! The deer she got was 1/4ing towards us when she shot, it was broadside BUT by the time she sqeezed off it had turned. She hit deer at the point of shoulder, bullet was lodged in flank, trashed everything in between, deer ran about 40 yards. No blood BUT the same could be said of any round with no exit, there is not a doubt if broadside would have had an exit. Hopefully these next cpl of weeks she can test the Hornadys out again.


----------

